# RIP Tilly Run Free At The Bridge.



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Today on my birthday I had to make the hard decision to PTS my beautiful Tilly. I took her to the vets because she was off her food and a little lethargic and had been for a couple of days. The vet felt her tummy and said he wanted to do more tests. I thought yes, as she probably had a blockage. I was not prepared for him telling me that my beauty at only 4.5 years old had aggressive liver cancer and was bleeding internally. The tumour was huge on the X Ray. So after a short talk with my husband we made the hard decision to have her put to sleep while still under sedation.

RIP my beautiful Tilly Puss. Run free at Rainbow Bridge With Ozzy (another of my babies that was taken fair too soon from Heart Failure)

Til we meet again!!


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

So sorry about your lovely cat Tilly been pts. So sad and so young too. Big hug X


----------



## Kelvin Print (Mar 10, 2016)

Am really sorry, I sincerely feel you. Best thing to do will be to get another cat. Consider searching for one with a color almost similar to that of Tilly. This way, you'll never forget her. I just hope you learn to cope with this soon as possible. All the best.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for your condolences

@Kelvin Print I don't need to get another cat with similar colours to Tilly. Memories of Tilly will never fade. For now I have her sister and my other furbabies to look after.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh hun, I am so sorry to be reading such sad news.
RIP Tilly, you are a very beautiful girl. xx
Hugs to you hun xxx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Awww. She was only young. x But she looks so happy in those photos (and gorgeous, of course). Sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss of beautiful Tilly at such a young age. Memories of that day are suppose to be happy for you with it been your birthday now has sad memories but knowing ur Tilly was no longer suffering or in pain a day longer will help in time. I had my family dog pts on my bday 5 years ago but so knowing even how hard it was she was no longer on pain helped in time


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss..

RIP beautiful Tilly.


----------



## shamus (Mar 6, 2016)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful girl...so young, sometimes life is so unfair; my Gracie died of the same thing aged six...and like your Tilly, no obvious signs of illness, just lethargy mainly and slightly reduced appetite. ((XX))


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your comments.

@rachelholmes you are very right the vet did give us the option to take her home with pain meds and say goodbye to her in a couple of days so it wouldn't have to be done on my birthday. My girl was suffering and best thing I could do for her was make the decision to release her to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tilly. Putting her needs first is a true Animal lover. Sending you some Hugs xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Tilly was beautiful and will live in your heart forever xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. Taken too soon too suddenly. No words. Just tears. Run free Tilly.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Far too young . RIP Tilly.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I got a call from the vets today, Tilly's ashes are there. I will be bringing my girl back home tomorrow.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Tilly is home. I wish it was back in a cat carrier not a wooden.

I miss you little Princess which is what we should have called you really. Or Diva because you were Your sister and the boys ate their food on the floor, this wasn't good enough for you, you







had to have your food on the kitchen counter. Being a Princess you had to have top bunk on the cat tree and only the dining room table was good enough for you to sunbathe.

Well I had 4 and half wonderful years with you. You helped me get through my depression when I lost my dad. In fact I collected you a day after his funeral.

Now it's you that I mourn.

RIP Dear Girl.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

A year ago today you entered rainbow bridge. Miss your funny little ways bye for now beautiful girl until we meet again.


----------

